# Anno 2070 stürzt ab



## evilpanda (21. Januar 2012)

*Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

Hallo Zusammmen. Anno stürzt bei mir seit einigen Tagen immer nach dem Start ab. 
Win 7 meldet bei "problemlösung suchen" das ein Graffikkartenfehler vorliegt. 
W
Jemand eine Idee?

Benutze eine Sapphire HD 5850 mit aktuellen Treiber. 
Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

Hast du denn den Treiber erst aktualisiert? 
Wenn ja, benutz doch wieder den älteren Treiber, mit dem das Game lief.


----------



## evilpanda (23. Januar 2012)

Hab den Fehler gefunden. Overdrive, das integrierte OC programm vom Catalyst War aktiviert. 
Die Grafikkarte war leicht übertaktet. Deaktiviert geht anno ohne Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

Alles klar, das ist dann ein guter Tipp, falls es bei anderen auch haken sollte.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Januar 2012)

Wäre noch gut zu wissen, ob die Karte im übertakteten Zustand ansonsten fehlerfrei lief. Hast du die Einstellungen mal mit Benchmarks getestet? Nicht, dass das Spiel einfach den Dienst abseits der Serien-Spezifikationen verweigert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

Den gleichen Bug gab es doch auch bei Crysis 2 mit übertakteten Asus Karten.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

ist vieleicht gecrackt ?


----------



## evilpanda (23. Januar 2012)

Nein, das Spiel
Ist offiziell erworben. Kein Crack. 
Habe mal Benchmark mit übertakteter Karte laufen lassen: keine Probleme. 
Dann habe ich heute mal anno 1404 probiert. Auch da stürzt er ab. 
Schein wohl ein anno
Problem zu sein. 
Ohne übertaktung gehen beide spiele ohne Probleme.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

vieleicht ist die temp. zu hoch und deswegen stürzt es ab 
guck mal wen du anno startest wie schnell die temp. ansteigt


----------



## evilpanda (24. Januar 2012)

Lieg bei 55 grad, das dürfte nicht das Problem sein. Außerdem stürzt Anno zum Anfang ab. Also kaum Belastung.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Januar 2012)

Hast du im Catalyst mal alles auf Standard gesetzt? Ich meine nicht nur die game-Einstellungen, sondern alles!
Vielleicht kollidiert das Spiel ja mit einem ganz anderen Feature...


----------



## DrSchaf771 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Anno 2070 stürzt ab*

bei mir ist das problem beim einloggen kackt das game immer ab 

habe nVidia gtx 460 daran kann es schonmal nicht liegen 
ist bei mir aber auch erst seit dem nvidia update 
verstehe ich echt nicht -.-


----------

